# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Surnames

## Knave

Помоги мне, пожалуйста. Мне трудно транслитерировать эти фамилиями. 
Warren - Уаррен
Hines - Гайнс
Jones - Джоунс
Herman - Герман
Sherill - Шерилл (And the name "Cheryl" how would that be?)
Turpin - Турпин
Blackburn - Блекбэрн
Kelder - Кэлдр
Byrd - Берд 
Спасибо

----------


## JJ

I'd transliterate it like:
Уоррен
Хайнс
Джонс
Герман
Шерил (for Cheryl it is possible Черил, I guess)
Турпин
Блэкберн
Кэлдер/Келдер
Бёрд

----------


## Koba

Как вариант 
Warren - Воррен (Так же как в русских переводах Конандоила Ватсон -Уотсон)
Herman - Херман

----------

